# Damage Control....how bad did you do?



## VeraBlue (Jan 7, 2008)

Just prior to the holiday season I'd succeeded in dropping 40 pounds.... Yay for me.

I knew the holidays would be tough, but entered the arena with fork in hand.  Happily, the damage was only a pound and a half weight gain, since Thanksgiving.  Again, yay for me.

So, now it's back to weighing and measuring everything.  I'd like to drop another 15 before I'm satisfied.

How bad did you do??   For me it was the cookies and candies...  If anyone brings another box of chocolates to my home, I may have to run to hide beneath the bed.

Happy New Year, everyone..


----------



## Alix (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep, we had a huge overload of chocolate come into our house too. I've not been on the scale today, but as of a couple days ago I had been maintaining. LOL. HOWEVER, I went for a killer all you can eat sushi meal on Saturday night and I haven't been brave enough to weigh myself since then. My pants were uncomfortably tight when I got home after that meal. Oops. Talk about gluttony.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I departed the Holiday season a pound lighter than I entered it. 

That makes roughly 30 pounds since the end of August/beginning of September, and still dropping apparently, since I did eat just about anything I wanted and didn't gain any weight. 

John


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 7, 2008)

I stayed the same also even though I did eat more than Usual, but then again I was quite Busy also, so that`s probably why.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 7, 2008)

I had lost 18 of my 25 by Thanksgiving. Then like you said, those darn cookies and candies started to flow out of my kitchen! Now I'm back up 3. Not alot, but enough.

What is one supposed to do though. Not cook? I love to cook, but I was just thinking this morning, there is no way to keep cranking great stuff out of your kitchen and not at least stay the same weight if not gaining. I need to make friends with my neighbors, so I can give more stuff away and keep cookin!


----------



## sattie (Jan 7, 2008)

I stayed the same.  I don't eat more at holidays... I just eat what I want and when I have had enough, I quit.  Plus when I know I'm gonna eat more, I work out more.  I try to level it all off in the end.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't know for sure how much I gained from the holidays in particular but I know I hadn't weighed myself since the summer and the other night I hopped on the scale at work and was shocked. I'd gained 7 pounds. I knew I had gained some because my jeans weren't fitting me like they were. I so wanted to chuck that scale but its enourmous and that wasn't feesible . That amount of weight doesn't seem like much to some but thats on top of the 10 to 15 I'd needed to loose already.
Chocolates were my downfall and when it came to the meals.....well I didn't hold back on any of the fixings so I have no one to blame but myself because I was the one that cooked it and the one that put that fork in my mouth.
So needless to say I made a commitment to myself to turn things around at the first of the year.....I needed to take back control of my life and hold myself accountable for all my actions. So I've.....

-Quit smoking......7 days today I've been smoke free
-Quit drinking soda......would be 7 days but I caved Saturday early morning and had one ....I was having such withdrawals from everything and it did make me feel better but now that the headaches have begun to let up I know I can stick to that too. I'm not saying I will never ever have on again but I can control it now. Hopefully in time I'll try one and find it too sweet and not care to drink it. 
-I'm eating healthy now and really looking at what I put in my mouth and reading the labels. I'm eating 3 square meals a day vs. 1 and this and that throughout the day.
-I joined a gym and go Friday for my orientation of all the equipment. In the meantime I'm walking 1.5 miles a day and will increase that to 3 miles a day.

So yes....like you VeraBlue and others.....I truly caved over the holidays but now I'm on the right path and I'm feeling great.

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## jabbur (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't weigh myself regularly.  I tend to go by how my clothes fit and so far they are fitting the same.  I've found that the more labor intensive the meal the less of it I eat when finished.  Something easy like spaghetti I tend to eat more of than the salisbury steaks I made last night.


----------



## The Z (Jan 7, 2008)

Prior to holidays I reached my target of losing 20 pounds, making me 177.  I gained only one pound over the past few weeks, but have lost that.  My range now is 175-178 and, since losing the 20, I know what and how much I should be eating.  So binge eating just doesn't really happen any more.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 7, 2008)

Alix said:


> Yep, we had a huge overload of chocolate come into our house too. I've not been on the scale today, but as of a couple days ago I had been maintaining. LOL. HOWEVER, I went for a killer all you can eat sushi meal on Saturday night and I haven't been brave enough to weigh myself since then. My pants were uncomfortably tight when I got home after that meal. Oops. Talk about gluttony.



I'd say it was just water gain from the sodium in the soy sauce..

Who makes all this chocolate, anyway??


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 7, 2008)

ronjohn55 said:


> I departed the Holiday season a pound lighter than I entered it.
> 
> That makes roughly 30 pounds since the end of August/beginning of September, and still dropping apparently, since I did eat just about anything I wanted and didn't gain any weight.
> 
> John



Yay for you too!   I'd be happy to relieve you of a particular bottle of bourbon so it won't tempt you with all it's empty calories and empty promises of joy..


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 7, 2008)

YT2095 said:


> I stayed the same also even though I did eat more than Usual, but then again I was quite Busy also, so that`s probably why.



From the photos I've seen of you, I'd venture to guess that you haven't gained a pound since high school... 
Am I right?


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 7, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I had lost 18 of my 25 by Thanksgiving. Then like you said, those darn cookies and candies started to flow out of my kitchen! Now I'm back up 3. Not alot, but enough.
> 
> What is one supposed to do though. Not cook? I love to cook, but I was just thinking this morning, there is no way to keep cranking great stuff out of your kitchen and not at least stay the same weight if not gaining. I need to make friends with my neighbors, so I can give more stuff away and keep cookin!



While my boyfriend and I are looking forward to the day we can merge our homes...for now, it's very convenient that I still can send everything I make over the weekend home with him.  Would you like to send him some of your leftovers, too??


----------



## Alix (Jan 7, 2008)

LMAO! You know, I would have sent him some of* our* leftovers if you'd posted this a week ago.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 7, 2008)

SizzlininIN said:


> I don't know for sure how much I gained from the holidays in particular but I know I hadn't weighed myself since the summer and the other night I hopped on the scale at work and was shocked. I'd gained 7 pounds. I knew I had gained some because my jeans weren't fitting me like they were. I so wanted to chuck that scale but its enourmous and that wasn't feesible . That amount of weight doesn't seem like much to some but thats on top of the 10 to 15 I'd needed to loose already.
> Chocolates were my downfall and when it came to the meals.....well I didn't hold back on any of the fixings so I have no one to blame but myself because I was the one that cooked it and the one that put that fork in my mouth.
> So needless to say I made a commitment to myself to turn things around at the first of the year.....I needed to take back control of my life and hold myself accountable for all my actions. So I've.....
> 
> ...



Good for you!  Remember, a gym is only as good as how many times you go!  I usually ride about 6 miles each morning, but will do the occasional 3 plus mile walk.  It takes just a hair over an hour to do about 3.30 miles.  You'll love getting the fresh air, if you can do that walk outside.  Again, good for you with all the success you've had so far!


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 7, 2008)

jabbur said:


> I don't weigh myself regularly.  I tend to go by how my clothes fit and so far they are fitting the same.  I've found that the more labor intensive the meal the less of it I eat when finished.  Something easy like spaghetti I tend to eat more of than the salisbury steaks I made last night.



There was a time when I weighed myself each and every day, almost to obsession.  It was out of control...I'd hop on the scale as soon as I put the fork down.  Then I went in the complete opposite direction, not weighing my self for a couple of years.  I was in complete denial, even though nothing fit and I hated to have my picture taken.  It was bad state of affairs, all around, this letting the eating and food take control.  Now, I weigh myself every Friday morning, regardless the type of week I'd had.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 7, 2008)

The Z said:


> Prior to holidays I reached my target of losing 20 pounds, making me 177.  I gained only one pound over the past few weeks, but have lost that.  My range now is 175-178 and, since losing the 20, I know what and how much I should be eating.  So binge eating just doesn't really happen any more.



Good for you!


----------



## carolelaine (Jan 7, 2008)

I gained about 10 lbs. My father died November 4 and it made for such a strange and terrible holiday season that I was sort of out of control.  I've lost 4 of it and am staying on my healthy eating plan again for the most part.  So I hope to lose more.


----------



## elaine l (Jan 7, 2008)

carolelaine,  I am the opposite of you at the moment.  My mother is dying and I just can't eat.  I have lost weight  in the past month and didn't enjoy any holiday goodies.  It makes me realize be careful what you wish for....you may just get your wish (mine was to loose weight)


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jan 7, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> Yay for you too!   I'd be happy to relieve you of a particular bottle of bourbon so it won't tempt you with all it's empty calories and empty promises of joy..



I keep telling you... It must be picked up, in person, in Detroit. 

BTW... Now it has friends  


John


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 7, 2008)

ronjohn55 said:


> I keep telling you... It must be picked up, in person, in Detroit.
> 
> BTW... Now it has friends
> 
> ...



That reminds me of the comedian Lewis Black and his rant about soy milk:  Milk doesn't need a friend!


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 7, 2008)

Caroleaine and Elaine, both your posts prove that stress has such an insipid way of wreaking havoc with our appetites.  I wish you both a healthy new year.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 8, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> While my boyfriend and I are looking forward to the day we can merge our homes...for now, it's very convenient that I still can send everything I make over the weekend home with him. Would you like to send him some of your leftovers, too??


 
LOL - one of my sons lives across the street from me -  along with my DIL, two granddaughters and my grandson ... what are leftovers???


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 8, 2008)

I only weigh myself when my pants start to feel tight and yep, they started feeling tight right around Christmas! I gained 4 pounds and it's all ya'll's fault! Before I joined DC I couldn't make anything that tasted good enough for anyone to overeat!!!


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 8, 2008)

I gained about 2 1/2 pounds. Not too bad, but I'm back on the wagon re carbs, etc. I attribute the gain to inactivity, since I was up North in below freezing, windy weather and didn't do my usual walking, etc.


----------



## Mel! (Jan 8, 2008)

I put on 3 Kilos during 2 weeks of Christmas and New Year. I have lost one of them. Hopefully the other 2 will disapear over the next 2 weeks with healthy eating. 
But I have to say it was worth it. 

Mel


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 8, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> While my boyfriend and I are looking forward to the day we can merge our homes...for now, it's very convenient that I still can send everything I make over the weekend home with him. Would you like to send him some of your leftovers, too??


That is a GREAT idea! 
I'll bring 'em out, I haven't been back to New York (and vicinity) in about 15 years. (Born in the Bronx). But I doubt he needs mine with your talent around!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 8, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> Good for you! Remember, a gym is only as good as how many times you go! I usually ride about 6 miles each morning, but will do the occasional 3 plus mile walk. It takes just a hair over an hour to do about 3.30 miles. You'll love getting the fresh air, if you can do that walk outside. Again, good for you with all the success you've had so far!


 
Thanks VeraBlue......good luck to you too!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jan 8, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> That reminds me of the comedian Lewis Black and his rant about soy milk:  Milk doesn't need a friend!



Ah, but one good bourbon deserves two more! 

And how did losing weight become about bourbon again?

John


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 8, 2008)

ronjohn55 said:


> Ah, but one good bourbon deserves two more!
> 
> And how did losing weight become about bourbon again?
> 
> John


 
Hey...........I resemble that remark!


----------



## redkitty (Jan 8, 2008)

I actually lost 3 pounds!  I hiked an hour each morning while staying with my parents.  It also helps that they eat extremely healthy, so not much sugary goods around to munch on!


----------



## Caine (Jan 8, 2008)

I gained 2.25 pounds, but my weight can fluctuate 3 pounds in either direction anyway, so I'm not worried about it.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 8, 2008)

redkitty said:


> I actually lost 3 pounds!  I hiked an hour each morning while staying with my parents.  It also helps that they eat extremely healthy, so not much sugary goods around to munch on!



I know that had to be good...were you hiking on trails or just 'in general'?


----------



## redkitty (Jan 8, 2008)

They live in the foothills of San Jose, so I hiked all around their neighborhood.  Paved streets since they live in a posh retirement community!  But still hiking to me since I live in a very flat area and don't get to hike at all.  

I went up to the very top and sat for a few minutes admiring the view.  On a clear day you can see all the way to San Francisco!  (I'm homesick already, can you tell!!?)


----------



## Flourgirl (Jan 8, 2008)

I maintained....and maintained.....and maintained some more! I think I'm at one of those dreaded plateaus, the scale has been stuck at 130 for almost 2 months! Oh well, I guess I just have to keep on track in order to lose my last 10 or so by Spring (fingers crossed). Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Caine (Jan 9, 2008)

Flourgirl said:


> I maintained....and maintained.....and maintained some more! I think I'm at one of those dreaded plateaus, the scale has been stuck at 130 for almost 2 months! Oh well, I guess I just have to keep on track in order to lose my last 10 or so by Spring (fingers crossed). Good luck to everyone!


Change your exercise program to jumpstart your metabolism. After your body performs the same routine day in and day out for months on end, your muscles will adapt and only use the minimum amount of energy required to perform the task. Throw them a curve (pun intended) and try circuit training for a month or two.


----------



## Claire (Jan 19, 2008)

I am having the opposite problem with a friend and with my mom.  I, personally have lost my sense of smell, which goes a long way.  So I'm trying to convince people to eat more, and eat more nutritionally.  Roll of eyes.  After spending much of my life trying to lose weight, and trying to help Mom lose weight, now I'm trying to find ways to get them to gain weight.  I remember Mom saying she hated the fact that she loved food.  My friend is the same.  Now I'm urging high-calorie, high nutrition food on them.


----------



## Wart (Jan 26, 2008)

Got out of the shower the other day.

Looked in the mirror.

My MaNmaries are back.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 27, 2008)

Wart said:


> Got out of the shower the other day.
> 
> Looked in the mirror.
> 
> My MaNmaries are back.



so....what's your plan??


----------



## Claire (Jan 28, 2008)

It is funny that I stepped on a scale for the first time in a long, long time, and lost quite a bit of weight.  Because I am tall and large boned, it has gone un-noticed.  And since my waist is the same size (must have lost it from the derriere), I didn't notice the loss.  My husband and I have weighed about the same for most of our lives.  We always joke about it.  He or I gain or lose, then the other one has to to balance the scales.


----------



## Wart (Jan 28, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> so....what's your plan??



Are you familiar with The Doorman episode of Seinfeld and "the Manssiere".


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 28, 2008)

Will you be wearing that under the "Man Blouse" 

I do believe the episode was "The Puffy Shirt"... I could be wrong. 

Between that and "The Soup Nazi" I'm not sure whats better!


----------



## middie (Jan 28, 2008)

Better than I had thought. I only gained 3 pounds over the holidays.
I have since lost it plus another 12 more.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 28, 2008)

middie said:


> Better than I had thought. I only gained 3 pounds over the holidays.
> I have since lost it plus another 12 more.


 
WOW! 
Did you eat????? 15 lbs in a month! I want your diet!


----------



## middie (Jan 28, 2008)

I ate. BUT I work so hard most days I'm literally working my butt off lol.
And we don't get a lunch so I'm not eating as much as I did before.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, I see from your profile you work in a bakery. I do too.... just bagels and 2 days a week. But once in awhile I fill in for the weekday baker (my MIL) and work all week. She broke her leg in Sept and I worked full time for 2 months while she watched my kids and I lost 10 pounds. Apparantly I've found them, they were right here at home. 
I wonder if I can get her to break another one.......


----------



## Wart (Feb 1, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Will you be wearing that under the "Man Blouse"
> 
> I do believe the episode was "The Puffy Shirt"... I could be wrong.
> 
> Between that and "The Soup Nazi" I'm not sure whats better!




It's in the script for the doorman.

I was thinking of a smart as ... smarty pants ... answer to what I'm going to do about the 'situation', that's when I thought of the Seinfeld answer.

In truth I'm going to stop hanging out around these forums when I'm hungry. Yesterday it was a potato cake snack:







Today it would be waffles if I weren't already making herb and garlic bread.


----------



## smoke king (Apr 30, 2008)

I actually _lost_ 32 lbs _during _the holidays!! From December 1 through Feb 1 !! Even more amazing is that this years I made more Christmas cookies, candies and breads etc, than I ever have!! Seemed like all through the process "tasting" the batter, or a piece of a cookie was enough!!

Made an effort to cut back on the carbs, sugar and white flour and ate more proteins-meats, cheese, eggs, etc.  It 's  workin' for  me!!


----------



## babetoo (May 1, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> WOW!
> Did you eat????? 15 lbs in a month! I want your diet!


 

last year i lost 17 pounds in six weeks. i was on morphine for pain from fractured foot. no apptite at all. however the withdrawel form morphine not worth it. it all back on



babe


----------



## Calya (May 1, 2008)

I have the opposite problem. I weighed around 110 pounds before I was pregnant. I gained nearly 50 pounds by the time I had my baby and am down to 105 pounds within months. I don't exercise and I love to eat. That is some scary stuff. I need to GAIN 15 pounds.


----------

